
Immigrants Fuel Innovation. Let’s Not Waste Their Potential - mgalka
https://www.wired.com/2016/10/immigrants-fuel-innovation-lets-not-waste-potential/
======
chinese_dan
A small percentage of immigrants fuel innovation. What many people have been
talking about is making it easier for these immigrants to go through the legal
process to get their citizenship.

I really don't think we should welcome anyone that chooses to break our laws,
overstay their visa, and then cry afoul when they don't get all of the same
benefits enjoyed as a citizen.

"What is most maddening about this situation is also what is most hopeful:
Granting legal status to undocumented immigrants would unleash massive
potential, add an estimated 150,000 new jobs annually, and add $1 trillion to
America’s GDP"

What they fail to mention here is that many immigrants can't read or write
English, let alone speak it. How will they possibly get jobs that will add
anything to our GDP? Many will immediately go on welfare and start to pull
money from the system that will never be replaced.

"When we start dividing ­people into the ones we ac­cept and the ones we
reject—the ones we embrace and the ones we demonize—we jeopardize the social
compact at the very heart of the American experiment."

You mean like accepting or rejecting Donald Trump supporters? All developed
countries have citizenship laws. This really is nothing new. It's not
'Xenophobic' to want our citizens to follow the current laws that are already
in place.

"Immigrants have not only made our society wealthier and more productive but
also more decent. "

If you mean when the US was founded, yes. But I don't see any proof to back
this statement up to the current situation. Immigrants are not better or worse
than the current citizens and do nothing to increase 'ethics'.

"How a society treats immigrants is a great test of its decency, and we are
failing. Immigrants, with their hopes and energies, should be seen not as
threats but as blessings."

The US treats immigrants better than almost any other country in the world.
It's pretty disingenuous to cast such a broad brush over the citizens in the
US when you aren't getting your way. A better term would be childish.

